# LG W2443T gut zum spielen geeignet ?



## KillerCroc (22. Februar 2011)

Hey 

Ist der LG W2443T gut zum spielen geeignet ?

LG W2443T 61 cm Widescreen TFT Monitor DVI-D schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör



Kontrastverhältnis 30.000:1 mit DFC (Digital Fine Contrast)
2 ms (GTG) Reaktionszeit und 170° Blickwinkel
Funktionelles edles Design in hochglänzendem Schwarz
Full HD Auflösung (1.920 x 1.080 Pixel)


Oder kriegt man für den Preis einen besseren?


Lg Melanie


----------



## Aradisa (22. Februar 2011)

Schau mal hier vorbei: Testbericht
Auch wenn er ein gutes Preis Leistungsverhältnis hat,würde ich mir keinen knapp 3 Jahre alten Monitor kaufen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Februar 2011)

Gut zwar ein Zoll kleiner aber mit LED Backlight -> LG Electronics Flatron E2360V, den Monitor den du gepostet hast hat mein Spezie und der ist damit zufrieden was Gaming angeht


----------



## KillerCroc (22. Februar 2011)

@ Aradisa

weswegen ? wegen den 3 Jahren?
Welcher wäre besser und nicht teurer als der und aktueller ?

ich habe zur Zeit  nur ein 22" von LG der ist auch 
nicht "aktuell" und funktioniert gut ^^

@ Dr Bakterius

ich werde sicherlich meinen genannten holen ^^


----------



## Aradisa (23. Februar 2011)

KillerCroc schrieb:


> @ Aradisa
> 
> weswegen ? wegen den 3 Jahren?
> Welcher wäre besser und nicht teurer als der und aktueller ?
> ...



Einen besseren für den Preis wirst du wohl nicht finden.
Aber zum Gamen scheint er mir nur eingeschränkt zu gebrauchen zu sein,wegen der Corona Effekte,das sieht in Spielen zum  aus.
Wenn ich mir jetzt einen neuen Moni kaufen müßte,würde ich lieber noch ein bisschen sparen und mir was einigermaßen aktuelles holen.


----------



## Painkiller (24. Februar 2011)

@ TE

Der Monitor liest sich ganz gut. Der Preis ist ebenfalls super. In Aktion hab ich ihn leider noch nicht gesehen.

Ich persönlich kann dir als Gaming-Monitor den Samsung BX2450 ans Herz legen. Der schliert nicht, und hat auch keine Corona-Effekte in Spielen.


----------



## KillerCroc (24. Februar 2011)

Was sind Corona-Effekte ? Und wie fallen die auf?

Das ist mein jetziger LG Flatron W2242T-PF, hat der auch diese Corona Effekte ?
Wenn ja, dann sind sie mir noch nicht aufgefallen und ich könnte zu meinem genannten Monitor greifen.


----------



## Painkiller (24. Februar 2011)

Was das ist, wird im unteren Teil genau erklärt

PRAD | FAQ Monitore


----------



## KillerCroc (24. Februar 2011)

Ok danke für die Info !
Und wie erkenne ich, das ein Monitor diese Corona E. hat ohne ihn gekauft zu haben ?

Wie ist der im Vergleich zu dem von LG
BenQ G2420HDBE 61 cm WideScreen TFT Monitor VGA: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Painkiller (24. Februar 2011)

> Ok danke für die Info !
> Und wie erkenne ich, das ein Monitor diese Corona E. hat ohne ihn gekauft zu haben ?


Bitte 

Gar nicht. Entweder du verlässt dich auf Testberichte und Erfahrungen von Usern, oder du gehst in einen "Elektrofachmarkt" und lässt ihn dir vorführen.^^



> Wie ist der im Vergleich zu dem von LG


Mhm... Ich würde den BenQ bevorzugen. 
Den BenQ gibts auch ohne LED. Pass also auf, das du den richtigen auswählst. 
Das hier ist der richtige. BenQ G2420HDBL, 24" (9H.L3XLB.QBE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## KillerCroc (24. Februar 2011)

Den : 
BenQ G2420HDBL 61 cm Full-HD LED-Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Aber der hat doch LED ? Und der andere billigere nicht.

bevorzugen weswegen ? Welche Werte sind besser ? Oder gibt es nur einen minimalen Unterschied ?


----------



## Painkiller (24. Februar 2011)

Der BenQ bietet LED und einen höheren Kontrast. 

Dadurch wirken die Farben kräftiger und der Stromverbrauch ist niedriger. 

Ich würde zum BenQ greifen.


----------



## KillerCroc (24. Februar 2011)

Ok danke ! Den werde ich mir holen =]


----------



## Painkiller (24. Februar 2011)

Gute Entscheidung 

Dann viel Spaß mit den Monitor!


----------

